# Educational credential assessment (ECA) for Express Entry



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

*WES Process Flow*

Dear members,

For the purpose of Canada Immigration I need to be do the WES process.Can you please anyone help me 

education details 

1:Master degree
2:Bachelor degree
3:Higher secondary 
4:10th level 

Should i asses all the above ? but in the WES site I could do only 1,2,3 which was not able to do 4


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you looked on the WES website? What does it say?

You should follow the guidance on that website as they (WES) are the ones who will be assessing your qualifications.

What if someone here gave you incorrect information and there was a delay in processing your application. You would lose time and it could cost you ₹₹₹ if you have to re-send missing information or get pay for issuing transcripts.


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks for the response 

Here I checked with WES web site ,above 1,2,3 i have given details but 4 i am not able to


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

In india higher secondary education means 11 and 12 standard which i can added in the credential
But 10th level which is my Institution type from drop down list i need to select [come under which Institution type]

please clarify this ASAP


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

We cannot clarify this for you as we _*do not*_ work for WES and any information we can offer you would be gathered from the WES website.

You should consult the WES website and contact them directly for further information.


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello everyone,

In most cases, only need an assessment for your highest level of education , is it right?

For example, if we have a Master’s degree, we only need an assessment for that degree. we don’t need one for your Bachelor’s degree , is it right?

I completed school level , secondary level , Bachelor’s degree and Master degree

In my case do i need only Master degree assessment [WES], it it right?

Please help me to clear this doubt


Regards
Shebeer


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I think you should work on improving your English language score instead of worrying about what to send to WES for evaluation.

It would be a waste of WES’ time and your ₹₹₹₹ to worry about what WES requires as you _are *not*_ yet eligible to apply to come to Canada and as such, there is no point in having your documents assessed because you can’t apply to migrate to Canada, making your evaluation meaningless


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

See , I just want to know this ..before my panning all doubts should be cleared


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shebeer said:


> See , I just want to know this ..before my panning all doubts should be cleared




Why are you planning for something you are not qualified to do? Once you are qualified to apply to come to Canada _then_ start planning. If you do so now you are likely wasting your time, time that would be far better spent gaining the English skills required to come to this country.


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks for the support


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shebeer said:


> Thanks for the support



It has been established several times that you are not qualified to come to Canada, and it is high time you faced that reality.


----------



## praneethsrinivas (Apr 5, 2018)

Shebeer said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> In most cases, only need an assessment for your highest level of education , is it right?
> 
> ...


In general, assessment is required only for your highest degree.
However, for WES, you would need to submit both Bachelors and Masters.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

*ECA Guide*

Could anybody please guide me about the following,

I have two degrees, and each has two years of duration as follows,

Bachelor Degree in computer science 2002-2004 Duration 2 years
Master Degree in Computer Science 2011-2013

Work Experience 2005-2020

What could be the possible outcome if I move to ECA?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

abbasahmad said:


> Could anybody please guide me about the following,
> 
> I have two degrees, and each has two years of duration as follows,
> 
> ...




The Pakistani education system is inferior to the Canadian system, therefore your education is not up to Canadian standards. 

Here a B.A. takes four years, so you have only done half the work that a Canadian student would. Taken together, your two degrees will only be evaluated as a Canadian B.A. You will not be evaluated as having a Master's.


----------



## aarora_98 (Jan 22, 2019)

masters and bachlors degree should be evaluated by WES


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

WES does a lot of them, as they are worldwide most accepted in an academic setting. But for immigration to Canada, you have more options, outside of WES.

Designated organizations
You must use one of these designated organizations:

Comparative Education Service – University of Toronto School of Continuing Studies 
designated: April 17, 2013
International Credential Assessment Service of Canada 
designated: April 17, 2013
World Education Services 
designated: April 17, 2013
International Qualifications Assessment Service (IQAS)
designated: August 6, 2015
International Credential Evaluation Service 
designated: August 6, 2015

https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio...s-entry/documents/education-assessed/how.html


----------

